

Google Acquires Snapseed iOS photo editing app - arpit
http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/17/3346182/google-acquires-snapseed-nik-software

======
bproper
Great app, not sure this will really help them take on Instagram, but could
bring some strong photo editing features to G+ app on mobile. Maybe even into
Android as whole?

